# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Data not lining up correctly

## Brian62

This data is being pulled the same way it is in the table.  The DFS21 table gets it's data from another table by a SQL package. I need all the data to be on the same line instead of it like this. Here are a few lines of data including the script.  I appreciate any help! 


SELECT
(SELECT  AMXS WHERE   AMXS = dfs21.AMXS) AS AMSID,
(SELECT  Line WHERE   line = dfs21.line AND sqid = 308) AS Line308,
(SELECT  MODAL FROM   aircraft WHERE AIRCRAFT.ID = ACID AND sqid = 308) AS M308,
(SELECT     tailnum WHERE tailnum = dfs21.tailnum AND sqid = 308) AS Tailnum308,
(SELECT status WHERE status = dfs21.status AND sqid = 308) AS status308, (SELECT  status WHERE status = dfs21.status AND sqid = 63) AS status63

FROM         dbo.dfs21
WHERE     (AMXS LIKE 756)


---------------Here is an example of what I'm getting.--------------------


AMSID    Line308    M308    Tailnum308    status308    Line308     status63
756                                                                     801           FMC
756                                                                     802           FMC
756                                                                     803           FMC
756                                                                     804           FMC
756                                                                     805           NMCMC
756                                                                     806           FMC
756                                                                     807           FMC
756          301         C            0737            FMC
756          302         D            9162            FMC
756          303         C            8484            FMC
756          304         D            9161            PMCSH
756          305         C            8475            FMC
756          306         D            8165            FMC


------------Here is an example of how Ineed the data to show----------

AMSID    Line308    M308    Tailnum308    status308    Line308    status63
756             301        C           0737         FMC            801       PMCSH
756             302                     9162         FMC            802       FMC    
756             303        C           8484         FMC            803       FMC  
756             304                     9161         FMC            804       FMC  
756             305                     8475         FMC            805       PMCMG
756             306        D           8175         PMCMG        806       NMCMC

----------


## mulhall

Could get into it, but: use DTS..?

----------

